# 6 month old puppy not interested in food...



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok so my loveable doodle has a declining interest in food. *She wants me to throw the toy now and I hit enter and submitted the post before finishing, sorry!*

She doesn't want to eat. Her normal meals consist of 1 cup of Kirkland Puppy kibble, bone broth, and sometimes shredded chicken (I made the broth myself and the chicken came from it... I'm 100% positive there's no bones.) Well a couple days ago I went from feeding her 3 times a day to two, for convenience reasons. Immediately after the change in feeding schedule... 
Day 1) Kayla sparingly ate breakfast and ate through out the day, she did eat dinner right away. 
Day 2) Same thing the next day... 
Day 3) After that she's not interested in food. She didn't eat but maybe half a cup for breakfast, left the remainder sitting well past dinner so I tossed it out and got her fresh kibble. We tried adding more broth with it and she wasn't interested. 
_Note: I'd read online that other dogs may not eat for a day or two and that the dog knows what's best for their system so I restrained from my normal panic mode. _
Day 4) Thanksgiving she ate maybe a half a cup for breakfast then we ended up going out to Thanksgiving dinner at my brothers where he gave her a small piece of steak. When we got home we feed her again after tossing out the morning breakfast, she didn't eat that either. 
Day 5) This morning I called the Vet's office the receptionist said that if the dog doesn't eat for 12hrs, she would take her dog in. The Vet Tech said max she'd go is 24 hrs.

Do you agree / disagree? This morning I did convince her to eat, I put lots of chicken... but I just don't know how often this happens or if anyone else has gone through it. When your lil rascal is being more picky, do you have a flavor additive or something you do to encourage food consumption?

Side Note: Her energy / activity level are all normal, she wasn't lethargic and her poop/pee are normal too.

Edited a million times for better formatting, grammatical errors, and additional info.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

Try a different food next meal. your current bag of food could be rancid, and she knows it?


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

I wondered about that too but my husband literally just bought it a week ago. One bag of kibble lasts her 2 months (currently) and the expiration wasn't until 11/2015 on our last bag. He tossed out this bag already, we put it in an airtight storage bin so we don't keep the bag.

Thank you for the suggestion, I'll see if I can find the bag, or I'll buy another bag and exchange the bad one.

Hmm I have a quart sized ziploc bag with her old bag of food in it... I wonder if I put the two side by side if she'd be more inclined to eat one vs the other. 

The Vet's office also said that the dog can be tired of the same ole food every day (she'll eat cheese or treats with no issue.) do they really get bored? I know when I had my PBJ this morning she wanted to eat it, she loves Peanut Butter.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

When did you open the bag of kibble? It will go stale after a while (even if it doesn't go rancid) and some dogs will refuse to eat old kibble, regardless of the yummy things that are on it. Snowball is a total chow hound, but if he's presented with stale kibble when he's not absolutely starving he'll pick at it and eat anything that _isn't_ stale kibble and then leave the rest.


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

This bag was opened a like Sunday? I think. The food could possibly go stale, but when watered down (water or broth) it doesn't stay stale, gets somewhat moist.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

If she wants to eat other food, I wouldn't be too concerned right now. I would probably try a different type of kibble and see how she takes to it before heading to the vet.

Also, just because the bag of food was bought and opened a week ago doesn't mean it didn't expire in the store before you bought it. I'd check the expiry date on the bag as well, just in case.

Edit: Also, how many treats is she getting each day? Could she possibly be filling up on those? 

And sorry, just saw that you did check the expiry date already!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

It's about this age that the puppy molars are getting loose and falling out- and franky, it HURTS to crunch hard food for them. It does sound like she is picking a little food here and there, and as long as she is drinking, active/happy, peeing and pooping ok, I wouldn't worry.


----------

